# Project Sub-Ohm® Edition Lost Vape Paranormal Dual 18650 DNA 250C Box Mod



## KZOR (18/7/18)

Order placed ...... free DHL shipping ........ super excited to receive this gemmy. 
@Rob Fisher .... i am just behind you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Order placed ...... free DHL shipping ........ super excited to receive this gemmy.
> @Rob Fisher .... i am just behind you.



Mine just left Heathrow, London... so my guess it will touchdown in SA tonight!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (18/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> so my guess it will touchdown in SA tonight


You lucky lucky bastid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/7/18)

Did you take a Hadaly TI as well @KZOR ?

I have FOMO


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (18/7/18)

KZOR said:


> You lucky lucky bastid.


cannot wait to see the review Kzor...


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/18)

@KZOR mine landed in JHB at 7:37 PM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (18/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> mine landed in JHB


How many days did it take since you paid for it?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/18)

KZOR said:


> How many days did it take since you paid for it?



Ordered it on Monday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/7/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Did you take a Hadaly TI as well @KZOR ?
> 
> I have FOMO


Me too, just too pricey at the moment...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (19/7/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Did you take a Hadaly TI as well



Looked at it for quite awhile but just couldn't justify buying it when i already own two authentics.
Especially since it won't have any impact on the flavor and looks very similar to stainless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (19/7/18)

What the difference between this and the normal paranormal DNA 250c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (19/7/18)

Rafique said:


> What the difference between this and the normal paranormal DNA 250c



Nothing except the awesome blue resin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Order placed ...... free DHL shipping ........ super excited to receive this gemmy.
> @Rob Fisher .... i am just behind you.
> 
> View attachment 139166


What website did u order this from ??


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What website did u order this from ??


VaporDNA has it

https://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-174-Edition-Lost-Vape-Paranormal-p/pso250.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/7/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> VaporDNA has it
> 
> https://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-174-Edition-Lost-Vape-Paranormal-p/pso250.htm


But how to get free DHL express shipping


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> But how to get free DHL express shipping



If the order is over $200 then you get free DHL shipping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (19/7/18)

Awesome Awesome Mod (Yup, its the Blue)!!! I call dibs if one of these goes to Classies!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (19/7/18)

Goeie bliksem wat maak julle oomies...@KZOR @Rob Fisher??!!!

And I thought I got serious FOMO from that Spade....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/18)

Daniel said:


> Goeie bliksem wat maak julle oomies...@KZOR @Rob Fisher??!!!
> 
> And I thought I got serious FOMO from that Spade....



Sorry Guy! Hopefully, I should have it in my PAW tomorrow if customs and DHL play the game!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (19/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry Guy! Hopefully, I should have it in my PAW tomorrow if customs and DHL play the game!


Sorry not sorry  ne 

Guess you can sell me that Spade then?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/18)

Daniel said:


> Sorry not sorry  ne
> 
> Guess you can sell me that Spade then?



I would sooner sell the Paranormal... the Spade is a keeper all the way! It is the most beautifully made squonker!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would sooner sell the Paranormal... the Spade is a keeper all the way! It is the most beautifully made squonker!


Thats fine by me Skipper. I'll take the Para

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> If the order is over $200 then you get free DHL shipping!


OMG, a R2000 mod already what should I buy for another R600 to get free delivery ??? @KZOR you should have asked 
Busy selling my stuff to get money to buy this.
Anyone interested in a group buy ???
Second dibs on the paranormal if @BioHAZarD doesnt take. I know he has a huge heart and will let me have it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/18)

Paranormal delivery is on track for tomorrow!
Departed Facility in JOHANNESBURG - SOUTH AFRICA JOHANNESBURG - SOUTH AFRICA 9:29 PM

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Paranormal delivery is on track for tomorrow!
> Departed Facility in JOHANNESBURG - SOUTH AFRICA JOHANNESBURG - SOUTH AFRICA 9:29 PM



Well, I should have said on track for today because it's passed pumpkin time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (20/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Paranormal delivery is on track for tomorrow



Awesome .... cannot wait to hear your thoughts. 

Mine has travelled from Long Beach to Los Angeles to Leipzig and has landed in Amsterdam ....... not too long now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (20/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> OMG, a R2000 mod already what should I buy for another R600 to get free delivery ??? @KZOR you should have asked
> Busy selling my stuff to get money to buy this.
> Anyone interested in a group buy ???
> Second dibs on the paranormal if @BioHAZarD doesnt take. I know he has a huge heart and will let me have it


You mean THIRD Dibs  Scroll up a bit, I called 1st dibs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR (20/7/18)

@Rob Fisher ..... that looks awesome. Better than the snaps. 
Now i cannot wait. 
WHAT DO YOU THINK???????????????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (20/7/18)

So many bloody dibs already, im hoping it hits the classifieds soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (20/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 139370


Im ordering mine NOW!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/18)

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher ..... that looks awesome. Better than the snaps.
> Now i cannot wait.
> WHAT DO YOU THINK???????????????



As always the Lost Vape products never fail to impress me... and this one is just the cherry on the top... Blue is my colour... and the quality is just awesome! No question that Lost Vapes produce some of the best mods coming out of China!

I'm not a big fan of dual battery mods but this is the perfect mod for me to take fishing for the day because of battery life... and while I would snivel like a stuffed pig if I dropped it overboard it would be a lot worse if it was a SolarStorm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/7/18)

Rafique said:


> So many bloody dibs already, im hoping it hits the classifieds soon


I have an idea, random.org. transfer the money to enter and the winner is chosen by random.org.
But I am sure @Dietz will win that too as he is on a roll

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/7/18)

I am sure it's not going to hit the classies


Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 139370


That dotted black portion of the mod, what material is that ?? Is it comfortable to hold.
What does the paint quality look like ? I have read complaints about the paint chipping of from older paranormal mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am sure it's not going to hit the classies
> 
> That dotted black portion of the mod, what material is that ?? Is it comfortable to hold.
> What does the paint quality look like ? I have read complaints about the paint chipping of from older paranormal mods.



The dotted portion is the squishy soft rubber and very comfortable. The paint quality is bloody perfect! The whole mod is perfect!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (20/7/18)

Yup , said I was going to build up the courage to do a Dislike on one of uncle @Rob Fisher 's posts  , probably the only one LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------

